# Propane conversion kits....Anyone.



## wdenis (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello to the forum. I am new here but certainly not to wood stoves (built five) coal burners, solar, and geothermal. I have just set up a Regency U43 (NG) stove in my living room and love it for the convenience, efficiency and the fact my wife loves it....when she's happy I'm happy,LOL. For several reasons, fuel cost, Btu. value, and the fact that I live in the country I would like to convert this stove to propane and am looking for a conversion kit. I have tried the local Regency outlet but was advised that a kit is not available since this stove is no longer manufactured (1995 model) and parts are not available. When I asked about conversion I was told all I had to do was change the orifices and the job was done. I know this is not true since the owner's manual gives two different part numbers for the valve and someone else mentioned   even the burners had to be changed as well.
     Surely someone on this forum can give me solid dependable answers and perhaps even a supplier of a proper kit to make a safe professional conversion. 
     I would appreciate any input.
     Thanks, Wayne


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 18, 2010)

I will try to talk to FPI (Regency) tech today & I will let you know what I find...


----------



## wdenis (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Bob,
  I appreciate the effort.  With all the varying replies I received over the phone there is no way they can all be right as some I know are just plain dangerous. I also have a 500 gal propane tank (a beautiful free gift) and as I mentioned since propane is cheaper here than NG and has higher BTU value why not use it. Also, I will not have to pay the monthly $30.00 meter rental, service charges, transmission charges and first Tuesday of the week charges, etc. etc, LOL. You can see the savings become quite significant.
    Wayne


----------



## summit (Oct 18, 2010)

if it is a SIT valve, then you should be able to find something compatible from Jotul, VC, Travis, and just about anyone who makes a gas stove.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 18, 2010)

It's not a SIT. It's a Robert Shaw. I found the install manual at the Regency site
& it indicates a different RS valve for LP, & no conversion kit.
The Regency # is 650-962. We have none even LISTED in inventory & my 
parts guy is too buried to take the time to look for it in his parts books.
There is nothing about a burner change, but we know that both orifices will 
have to be changed out...I'm sure the manual has the orifice sizes listed but I didn't see them...


----------



## wdenis (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for that Bob,
  The orifices are listed on the door for LPG as #54 and #56 for front and rear respectively so that should be no problem. Does it make sense that the burners themselves should be changed? It would seem that the valve change should handle the pressure and gas volume differences? Maybe there is a difference in the air mixture between NG and Propane and the burner change handles that. If I'm not mistaken I don't think I read this (needing to change burners) anywhere but this was just a comment someone made but I don't know if this is factual or not. Don't rush to answer since obviously you are running a business and since I'm already hooked up to NG its not like I'm shivering in a corner.
    Thanks, Wayne


----------

